# UH LONDON EXPO + OTHER PEOPLE IN THE GENERAL AREA NERDS



## surskitty (May 16, 2012)

I SHOULD GET INTO HEATHROW AT 0925 ON 24 MAY
AND MY FLIGHT OUT IS AT 14:30 ON 13 JUN

BUT
AND THIS IS GETTING TO WHERE I AM REALLY CONCERNED
WHO AM I STAYING WITH WHEN?

PLEASE TELL ME THE ANSWER
OR AN ANSWER
OR REALLY
WHEN YOU'RE ABLE TO HOST ME
BECAUSE WHILE I CAN AFFORD SOME HOTELING IF NECESSARY I WOULD REALLY, REALLY RATHER NOT, PARTICULARLY SINCE I'M FLYING OVER TO HANG OUT WITH SOME OF YOU GUYS ....

ALSO NOTE I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRIVE.  IF THAT'S LIKELY TO BE AN ISSUE.  WHICH I DON'T THINK IS THE CASE, BUT.


----------



## Espeon (May 16, 2012)

I maaaaay (meaning probably highly unlikely) be able to put you up for a while from the 5th June onwards. Will ask and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## surskitty (May 16, 2012)

I will bring American things like my mum's pottery as gifts in thanks if you do.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 16, 2012)

I suggest you bring root beer floats and smores as offerings! They are our secret American recipes and will be highly valuable in a place where, I have gathered, the beer is free of roots and ice cream and the crackers devoid of chocolate, mallow, or grahamedness.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2012)

I TRIED S'MORE POP TARTS THE OTHER DAY

_MEDIOCRE_


----------



## Datura (May 16, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I TRIED S'MORE POP TARTS THE OTHER DAY
> 
> _MEDIOCRE_


fuck

you


----------



## surskitty (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, Tailsy is right.


----------



## Datura (May 16, 2012)

This just in, Viki disagrees with me about something.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2012)

Datura said:


> fuck
> 
> you


omg ur so mean :'(

some day ill be livin in a big ol city and all ur evr gonna b is mean


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 16, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I TRIED S'MORE POP TARTS THE OTHER DAY
> 
> _MEDIOCRE_


Also, smores are to smore poptarts as a live concert is to the dim humming of a half-remembered song as heard through a tin can on a loud day. Fresh smores are almost literally the best thing ever, even if the marshmallow is burnt and you only have a half square of chocolate. I feel genuinely bad for people who have never had one and if I moved to the UK I would take all of my friends on camping trips entirely for the purpose of feeding them smores.

On that note, what _do _you people eat when you camp?


----------



## Superbird (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, don't judge anything by its pop-tart version.


----------



## Minish (May 16, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Also, smores are to smore poptarts as a live concert is to the dim humming of a half-remembered song as heard through a tin can on a loud day. Fresh smores are almost literally the best thing ever, even if the marshmallow is burnt and you only have a half square of chocolate. I feel genuinely bad for people who have never had one and if I moved to the UK I would take all of my friends on camping trips entirely for the purpose of feeding them smores.
> 
> On that note, what _do _you people eat when you camp?


Other... food?? Barbecues are fun! When you camp you need good food to keep you going. You do not need marshmallows.


oh noooo I don't go south until late on the 12th :( I wanted to see a surskitty!


----------



## surskitty (May 16, 2012)

You can still see me!  Assuming you get here in time.  How long does it take to get through customs?  Because if it's like it is here on the US, that'd mean I'd want to get to the airport by 11ish I think, and I tend to wake up by 6:30 when worried about something, so clearly that means we could have breakfast.


Alternatively, if it's not too difficult or expensive for me to go up north for a few days, I could do that, too.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 16, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> On that note, what _do _you people eat when you camp?


you realise that most things can be cooked with fire, right? even just marshmallows on sticks is a fun time
also cooking toast on a fire is a fun adventure

what's that is this off-topic oh I wouldn't want to ruin anyone's _good time at the London Expo now would I

_sulking forever


----------



## Adriane (May 18, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> you realise that most things can be cooked with fire, right? even just marshmallows on sticks is a fun time
> also cooking toast on a fire is a fun adventure
> 
> what's that is this off-topic oh I wouldn't want to ruin anyone's _good time at the London Expo now would I
> ...


We should have our _own _expo. A sobbing one :'(


----------



## Harlequin (May 18, 2012)

if you're in Wales feel free to come hang out in Cardiff during June, if you like! I'm sure I could arrange something if you were interested!


----------



## Dannichu (May 21, 2012)

Right, right! Sorry! I'm in Canterbury, in my student house, pretty much the entire time you are in the UK, and you're welcome to stay with me. Butterfree's here now! And will be until the Expo! I think there might be an invade-Mhals-in-Oxford plan for a day or two at some point (opal and Cirrus and I will be there), which I'm sure you'd be more than welcome to come along to, too.

(I do have some coursework that really should be done at some point while term's still on, so I can't promise to be totally fun _all_ the time.)


----------



## Zexion (May 21, 2012)

Superbird said:


> Yeah, don't judge anything by its pop-tart version.


Exactly... like the chocolate ones


----------



## Mhaladie (May 21, 2012)

I believe Filip and Cirrus are coming to Oxford to see me from the 13th to the 15th (alas. Although realistically my room isn't that big, it might get a little crowded if you were all staying anyway...), and my exams are (mostly) the week before that, so if you were lacking a place to stay right before leaving (or, really, any time after Friday June 8), I'd be happy to have you in Oxford!

It's pretty convenient to get to London in the morning from there, there are buses every hour directly to Heathrow. Of course, if you get an offer to stay in London around that time instead, that would be even more convenient! And I can't promise that I can be 100% entertaining all the time if you stay with me, I do have two exams the next week, but I'm not overly concerned and it'd be great to have you over. :)


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 23, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> We should have our _own _expo. A sobbing one :'(


And you can add me - yet another member who lives half a world away from all of this. D:


----------

